# Cubing meetup in Madison, Wisconsin (interest needed!)



## nalralz (Dec 30, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone in the area would like to get together at a lunch place or something and do some cubing and stuff like that. Let me know when would work out and where to go meet up.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't think I would go unless there was an actual competition happening. :/ Sorry, but Madison is a little far for me.


----------



## nalralz (Dec 31, 2014)

Maybe at the mall or the gym at a school would work best. Or a food court so we can all have lunch!


----------



## nalralz (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds good?


----------



## JackJ (Dec 31, 2014)

I would go we got a few more people to go. Obviously had to be a weekend though. East or West Towne could work really well.


----------



## BrianJ (Dec 31, 2014)

I could probably convince my parents to take me. But like Jack, I wish a few more people would go.


----------



## nalralz (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, so far it is 3 people so maybe 10 to 15 people would go?


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 31, 2014)

I could maybe go, I live in Illinois so its a 1.5-3 hour drive, but hey. Its a cubing related group so you know what? Ill go if my parents let me.


----------



## nalralz (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds good! We still need 6-11 people...


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a friend who could more than likely go.


----------



## nalralz (Dec 31, 2014)

That would make 5 people if including me. Anyone else?


----------



## nalralz (Jan 2, 2015)

I was thinking on going to a food court somewhere but I don't know which one we should go to. Any suggestions?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm very interested! My wife and I just moved to Middleton, and we're going to school in Madison starting in about a week. Consider us in for a meetup in Madison!



nalralz said:


> I was thinking on going to a food court somewhere but I don't know which one we should go to. Any suggestions?



I'm still pretty new to the area and learning where things are. A place like the East Towne or West Towne Mall would be a good kind of place for a meetup.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh, super cool to see you moved to WI, Chris! What school are you going to?

The malls are pretty good spots, Union South isn't half bad either.


----------



## nalralz (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah, I was thinking the food court at the mall.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 17, 2015)

JackJ said:


> Oh, super cool to see you moved to WI, Chris! What school are you going to?
> 
> The malls are pretty good spots, Union South isn't half bad either.



Thank you, we're excited to be here! Katie and I are both going to UW-Madison for graduate school. We'll probably be on the area at least a couple years it looks like. We really like it here so far.

Union South would work great for us, so would a mall meet up.



nalralz said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the food court at the mall.



Awesome, I like the mall idea. School starts for Katie and I on Tuesday, and after that weekends work better for us. We could do a weekday if we meet at Union South.

Is there a timeline for when to meet? Are you thinking sometime in the next month or so? Sometime in the next week or so?


----------



## nalralz (Jan 18, 2015)

When and what mall should we meet at?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 18, 2015)

How does Saturday the 24th at the West Towne Mall food court at 1pm work for everyone?


----------



## nalralz (Jan 18, 2015)

Hmm... I don't know if the other 6 are still interested.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 18, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Hmm... I don't know if the other 6 are still interested.



If that time and place works for you and Jack, then I'll gladly meet you both there. I've found that the best way to get people interested is to just have the meetings, then the people will come


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 19, 2015)

Based on the delayed responses I think JackJ and nalralz that this time and place isn't terribly convenient?

Do you guys live closer to the East Towne Mall? Union South?

I'm definitely excited to meet you guys and other cubers in this area. Let's try to find a place that is fairly convenient for most of us, then agree on a time.


----------



## nalralz (Jan 19, 2015)

I also have someone else that is going which would make it 7. Saturday the 24th at the West Towne Mall food court at 1pm will be the time and people can leave at any time.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2015)

nalralz said:


> I also have someone else that is going which would make it 7. Saturday the 24th at the West Towne Mall food court at 1pm will be the time and people can leave at any time.



Yay! I'll be there! Looking forward to it


----------



## KDCuber (Jan 21, 2015)

hey nalralz! finally got an account! totally ready for the meetup!:tu


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 21, 2015)

Is the spot is a little inconvenient for me. I would love to go, but I dont know if my parents will let me. Is there anywhere a little closer to Illinois? like 10 miles wold be the most needed to move, if at all.


----------



## BrianJ (Jan 21, 2015)

I am still interested, of course! I, myself, don't have any conflicts, so I hope my parents will allow me to go.

UPDATE: I am able to go!


----------



## JackJ (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry for the late response! Spring semester just started. I should definitely be able to stop at West Towne Mall around 1! 

I'll see you guys there!


----------



## nalralz (Jan 22, 2015)

Holy crap guys... I have a Karate Demo at 12:30 pm that I just found out I have to go to.  We need to delay it 1 week. I am so very sorry guys but I have to go to this demo because they are counting in me being there for the demo. It will still be the same time and location, just one week delayed. Sorry.


----------



## nalralz (Jan 22, 2015)

Does that still work?


----------



## BrianJ (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes, my parents say that I can go.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 23, 2015)

The new day works for me.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 23, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## nalralz (Jan 24, 2015)

Sweet!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Is the spot is a little inconvenient for me. I would love to go, but I dont know if my parents will let me. Is there anywhere a little closer to Illinois? like 10 miles wold be the most needed to move, if at all.



If this current meetup's location doesn't work for you, I wouldn't mind going closer to Illinois for a future meetup. I'm used to living a few hours away from the nearby cubers, so I don't mind doing some driving.


----------



## nalralz (Jan 25, 2015)

Hmm... I don't think that could work for me.


----------



## Jhahoua (Jan 25, 2015)

So just to make sure west town food court at 1:00 Saturday the 31st?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2015)

Jhahoua said:


> So just to make sure west town food court at 1:00 Saturday the 31st?



Yes


----------



## nalralz (Jan 27, 2015)

Se you all there! DON'T EAT BEFORE HAND IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO EAT AT THE COURT!!!


----------



## nalralz (Jan 30, 2015)

2 days!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 31, 2015)

The meetup was fun! It was nice to meet cubers I haven't met, and also see people I hadn't seen in a while! Thanks nalralz for hosting and bringing everyone together!


----------



## nalralz (Jan 31, 2015)

Your welcome! I was very fun and I am hoping to do another one in the next 6 months or so!


----------



## JackJ (Feb 1, 2015)

I had an awesome time! Sorry I had to split early. Hopefully Chris learned some cool F2L tricks.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 1, 2015)

JackJ said:


> I had an awesome time! Sorry I had to split early. Hopefully Chris learned some cool F2L tricks.



Woah...were you passing along my super secret F2L tricks?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 1, 2015)

I may have showed him F U R U' R' F' R U' R', but that's it I swear!


----------



## nalralz (Feb 1, 2015)

LOL!!!


----------



## Deathranger999 (Feb 1, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Woah...were you passing along my super secret F2L tricks?



What like the ones in the video you made?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 1, 2015)

JackJ said:


> I had an awesome time! Sorry I had to split early. Hopefully Chris learned some cool F2L tricks.



Thanks for the F2L tips! I'm gonna have to get used to that alg, but I'll certainly give it a shot 

Thanks nalralz for uploading the video, that was fun to watch!


----------



## Deathranger999 (Feb 1, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Thanks for the F2L tips! I'm gonna have to get used to that alg, but I'll certainly give it a shot
> 
> Thanks nalralz for uploading the video, that was fun to watch!



Nice 4BLD BTW.  I'm especially impressed that it was in the middle of a noisy mall.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 1, 2015)

Deathranger999 said:


> Nice 4BLD BTW.  I'm especially impressed that it was in the middle of a noisy mall.



Thank you!


----------



## nalralz (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah, here is the link to the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XoQJEpzPJo&list=UUylEGlnhk6n7o8Mlip0vO_A
Don't forget to check out some of my other videos and comment!


----------



## Jhahoua (Apr 13, 2015)

Would you guys like to meet up at West Town mall on April 25th at 12:30ish? I have a friend that just got in to cubing and I think he'd very much like to meet other people that solve it.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd be there, sounds fun!


----------



## nalralz (Apr 14, 2015)

If you got my private message Josh, please try to change it. If not, I understand.


----------



## Jhahoua (Apr 17, 2015)

We decided to move it to 1:30 on the same day, so Nolan doesn't have to miss as much of it.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 17, 2015)

Sounds great!


----------



## Jhahoua (Aug 14, 2015)

Some people were talking about meeting up this Saturday or next. Would one work better then the other for anyone?


----------



## Jhahoua (Aug 14, 2015)

Update I forgot some of us have a competition next weekend so we'll be at west town at around 12:30 on the 15th


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 14, 2015)

Jhahoua said:


> Update I forgot some of us have a competition next weekend so we'll be at west town at around 12:30 on the 15th



Sorry to miss this one, but I will be at the competition!


----------



## nalralz (Aug 15, 2015)

Jhahoua said:


> Update I forgot some of us have a competition next weekend so we'll be at west town at around 12:30 on the 15th


Yup! We both will be gone on the 22nd. I will see you tomorrow!!!


----------



## JackJ (Aug 15, 2015)

You guys won't see me either. I'll be there in a few weeks though.


----------

